# bastaix



## anniss

Molt bon dia a tothom,
estoy leyendo la "catedral del mar" y me sorprende que el autor haya dejado la palabra BASTAIX en catalan, sin traducirla. 
Tambien en la version italiana dejaron la palabra en catalan: alguien sabe come traducirla en castellano o en ingles?
gracias,
annis


----------



## louhevly

anniss said:


> Molt bon dia a tothom,
> estoy leyendo la "catedral del mar" y me sorprende que el autor haya dejado la palabra BASTAIX en catalan, sin traducirla.
> Tambien en la version italiana dejaron la palabra en catalan: alguien sabe come traducirla en castellano o en ingles?
> gracias,
> annis



Grec.cat (grec.cat/cgibin/mlt00x.pgm) gives:

Castellà: ganapán, mozo de cuerda (o de cordel) 

Anglès: porter 

Francès: portefaix 

Alemany: (Last)Träger, Kuli

Lou


----------



## anniss

moltes gracies!


----------



## chics

Bona tarda. - Buona sera.

És veritat que al diccionari diu _ganapán_, però aquí en diem -en castellà- *estibador*. El propio autor del libro habla siempre de _estibadores_ en las entrevistas que le hacen en castellano. No sabía que no lo hubieran traducido. De hecho, el original es en castellano y se ha traducido al catalán.

Además de acarrear la mercancía, la colocan y ordenan en el barco, y luego también la sacan. Se necesita fuerza pero también se valora mucho su capacidad de organización para que quepa el máximo de cosas sin que nada se rompa ni se eche a perder, etc.

_Porter _y _ganapán_ son más bien simples portadores, a lo largo de expediciones, por ejemplo. Los estibadores (EN: _longshoreman, stevedor_) son personal del puerto, de carga y descarga de barcos únicamente. Los _bastaixos_ del libro _La catedral del mar_ son estibadores de oficio, aunque además lleven piedras a la catedral como meros portadores.

Un saludo.


----------



## anniss

si es curioso que hay traducido y dejado la palabra bastaixos en català (tanto en la version en castellano como en la italiana).
de todas formas gracias por tu ayuda,
petonets
anniss


----------



## chics

El hombre escribió el libro en castellano con la palabra en catalán.

Como veo que estás en Barcelona, no sé si habrás notado ya que en principio esto es habitual, en general: hablar una lengua pero mantener algunas palabras en la otra (por ejemplo, yo digo _pruna_ -y no _ciruela_- cuando hablo en castellano). Pero ésto es a nivel informal y coloquial, con palabras y expresiones que son más fáciles, más comunes o que nos gustan más en una lengua que en la otra. (Yo nunca he escrito _pruna_, en castellano, ni siquiera en algo muy informal).

El escritor, barcelonés, es abogado, no parece que sea hombre de mar; no sé por qué lo hizo. Supongo que el traductor al italiano quiso mantener la decisión del autor.

Hasta luego.


----------



## anniss

Si es verdad!
En este caso supongo que lo hizo para que suene como mas poderosa..justamente en el idioma del lugar !
ciao!
anniss


----------



## Joaquina Romagosa Picó

Jo crec que el manteniment de la paraula "bastaix" en un text escrit en espanyol és una concessió que fa l'autor a uns personatges molt típics de la Barcelona medieval i del seu ambient portuari. Com que tampoc no hi havia "bastaixos" a tot arreu, s'ha estimat més conservar la paraula viva entre els barcelonins de l'època. Si tenim en compte el protagonisme que tenen els bastaixos en l'obra, em sembla una bona opció.


----------



## Chez

Hola,
¿Alguién puede decirme como pronunciar la palabra 'bastaix' en catalán? Estoy leyendo La Catedral del Mar en español y me irrita que no sé como decir esta palabra muy frecuente.
Chez


----------



## ernest_

Se pronuncia bass-TASH, con acento en la segunda sílaba.


----------



## Chez

Muchas gracias – qué alivio!

Chez


----------

